# Organizing bushings



## Scooley01 (Feb 10, 2012)

As I get more and more kits, I'm starting to realize how easy it is to mix up bushings...I have calipers to sort them out if need be, but that's such a hassle.  I was thinking of some ways to organize them...

My original idea was to get small plastic containers/jars, and glue magnets to the bottom, and stick the bushing jars onto a piece of metal...then I thought about the bushings sticking to the bottom of the containers because of the magnets, and tweaked the idea a bit...

...now I'm thinking film canisters, with a washer glued to the bottom, and a board with magnets arranged in neat rows to hold the containers.  Same idea, but it separates the magnet from the container.

The overall idea is that it'll be easier to hang the bushings vertically, in my limited shop space.  What do yall think of this?  Too complicated?


----------



## navycop (Feb 10, 2012)

You might find this thread interesting.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/organizing-bushings-82769/


----------



## GoatRider (Feb 10, 2012)

Tackle boxes. The Plano 3701 is what I use. I still put each set in a plastic bag so I have something to write the number on, but you could also put labels in the slots in the tackle box


----------



## TonyBal (Feb 10, 2012)

navycop said:


> You might find this thread interesting.
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/organizing-bushings-82769/


 
Now that is a great idea! It is cheap & easy. The other benefit for those living in humid areas would be the air tight jars keeping the moisture out. I live in Florida & metal things tend to rust rather quickly.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've just started using these from Lee Valley and quite like them.  The 50mm size holds all the sizes I have.

Screw-Together Stacking Jars - Lee Valley Tools

AK


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 10, 2012)

I mounted this parts box on the wall near the lathe.  The drawers are big enough for the bushings and trimming sleeves for each style.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought a couple of these boxes from HF.  It is a clear plastic storage box (9"x6") that holds 24 little clear plastic boxes.

They work great.  I use a sharpie to write the name of the pens that the bushings are for on the little boxes so I can spot it before cracking open the larger box.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 10, 2012)

GoodTurns said:


> I mounted this parts box on the wall near the lathe.  The drawers are big enough for the bushings and trimming sleeves for each style.



I have the same parts bin.  Works perfect.

I was finding that the small plano style boxes weren't working for me as my bushing collection grew.  Also needed something that could store a handful of kits that were in the queue so to speak to be built.


----------



## t001xa22 (Feb 10, 2012)

I did the same things as Jon did, using the plastic bin cabinet. I am now working on my 2nd set of cabinets, though. I have realized that as I continue adding variety to my inventory, I am finding out that quite often there is more than one set of bushings for each type of kit, considering the other versions of the same design. Also, like Jon, these drawers are large enough to store other pieces of the kit, like bits, sleeves, etc. The nice part is that these cabinets can be affixed and stacked vertically to conserve horizontal space.


----------



## Tabascocat (Feb 10, 2012)

I take prescription bottles and have a made a base thats about 15 x15 with a piece of 1/4" hardboard thats set about 2 inches above the base. I then drilled holes thru the HB with a forstner bit the same size as the bottles.

 I put my bushings in those, piece of masking tape on the cap with what type bushing, also added an area along the side with holes for my bits. Of course you can make any size needed depending on number of bushings you have now and plan to have in the future.

I'm not sure where I got this idea, but pretty sure it was on this board. Id be happy to post an image when I get to the shop if interested, its not pretty. just utilitarian.

I was just glad to find a use for those prescription bottles.


----------



## BKelley (Feb 10, 2012)

Steven,

This is the method I use. It works very well for me.

Ben


----------



## Tabascocat (Feb 10, 2012)

It must have Ben's I copied, thanks Ben! 

The only thing I did different was add an area to one side to put drill bits and Mandrels


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 10, 2012)

A plastic shoe box for each type of kit.  Inside is a pill bottle with the bushings, the necessary drill bits, with the kits of that style of pen that I have on hand.  When I get ready to order I can pretty well judge what I have in stock and what I need to order. 

When I get ready to make a pen, I grab the shoe box, and everything is in one place, the kit, the drill bits and the bushings.


----------



## navycop (Feb 10, 2012)

t001xa22 said:


> I did the same things as Jon did, using the plastic bin cabinet. I am now working on my 2nd set of cabinets, though. I have realized that as I continue adding variety to my inventory, I am finding out that quite often there is more than one set of bushings for each type of kit, considering the other versions of the same design. Also, like Jon, these drawers are large enough to store other pieces of the kit, like bits, sleeves, etc. The nice part is that these cabinets can be affixed and stacked vertically to conserve horizontal space.



As mentioned above there are more than one set of bushing for each kit plus some bushings do mutiple kits. For you that write the name of the kit that bushings will do-don't you run out of space?


----------



## Richard Gibson (Feb 10, 2012)

I got one of these from Woodcraft for $20. Store about 25 sets of bushings on each side.I put a label on the inside of each compartment and keep the bushings in the original labeled bag.


----------



## butchf18a (Feb 10, 2012)

:catld coffee can, just toss 'em all in, pick out what looks close. Fun part is all the rattling around scares the cat.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Feb 10, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I bought a couple of these boxes from HF. It is a clear plastic storage box (9"x6") that holds 24 little clear plastic boxes.
> 
> They work great. I use a sharpie to write the name of the pens that the bushings are for on the little boxes so I can spot it before cracking open the larger box.


 
This is really one of the best things that I have seen and use it myself.  The price is great too.  While the shower curtain hooks are great for some, I do so much flat work that they quickly become covered in saw dust if done in this manner.


----------



## greasythumb (Feb 10, 2012)

i use shower  hooks,hang um up on screws in wall.i put a plastic bag that the pens kits come in so i know what they fit on the ring


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 10, 2012)

Bushing storage is pretty much a personal choice. What is perfect for one person will irritate the heck out of someone else. Open lid boxes like tackle boxes would not work for me because I once knocked a tackle box with bushings onto the floor and ended in the looney bin after sorting them back into sets. I used metal shower hooks for several years but now I'm using the boxes from HF with the smaller containers inside like Steve posted earlier in this thread. This system is nice and easy but is not for everyone. There have been several threads on this subject so a lot of possible solutions are available. I suggest to do some searching and get some ideas then decide which one would work best. Now, if I could just remember to put those bushings back into the little lidded box and put them in the larger box...lets see...they look lik barons...or Jrs...where are those calipers? Most any system will work if we just put them back when finished. Seamus is reading this and laughing...he has seen my shop...:biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just put mine into 2 sets like IPD from HF.  Labeling them was the hardest part.  Done.

Ray


----------



## eldee (Feb 10, 2012)

sbell111 said:


> I bought a couple of these boxes from HF.  It is a clear plastic storage box (9"x6") that holds 24 little clear plastic boxes.
> 
> They work great.  I use a sharpie to write the name of the pens that the bushings are for on the little boxes so I can spot it before cracking open the larger box.



Great idea for the mini-boxes. I have two that I never used for anything.


----------



## Scooley01 (Feb 11, 2012)

I was looking for something exactly like those boxes...I swear I looked everywhere...except HF I guess.  Too late now, already have a bunch of film canisters haha.


----------



## anectine (Feb 15, 2012)

*Ball and chain*

I cut  1/8" hard board or 1/4" plywood scraps into 1" x 1 1/2" rectangles, drill a 3/16" hole in the corner.  Then I write on the wood the infor for the bushing and thread a short piece of ball chain (used for fan pulls, key chains, etc.)through the hole and bushings and use a ball chain clasp to secure it.   I then store them all in a plane tackle box.  Has worked for me for years.


----------



## navycop (Feb 15, 2012)

anectine said:


> I cut  1/8" hard board or 1/4" plywood scraps into 1" x 1 1/2" rectangles, drill a 3/16" hole in the corner.  Then I write on the wood the infor for the bushing and thread a short piece of ball chain (used for fan pulls, key chains, etc.)through the hole and bushings and use a ball chain clasp to secure it.   I then store them all in a plane tackle box.  Has worked for me for years.



Why not pegboard? It already has a hole in it.


----------



## jjudge (Feb 15, 2012)

Someone was using shower curtain hooks
They clasp shut, and you can hang them all on a horizontal rod near the lathe.

However, I just can't bring myself to do that. I use the round, like-Lee-Valley, clear containers -- from Hobby Lobby or Michael's Crafts


- joe


----------



## anectine (Feb 16, 2012)

Mike
I did not have any peg board scraps at the time.  It would work although you would not have as much room to write your info and by drilling the hole yourself the clasp will not pass through the hole and makes it easier to keep track of the small piece of chain.


----------



## el_d (Feb 16, 2012)

Bushings???? 

Are those like calipers?????  :biggrin:

:RockOn:


----------



## Phillyjer (Feb 16, 2012)

Unless you have lots of extra time on your hands and a penchant for arts and crafts; I would buy an off-the-shelf solution. Many places offer all types of organizers very cheaply.  I got plastic organizers from Harbor Freight that work well. Arts and crafts places stock all types and sizes of organizers.


----------



## bradh (Feb 16, 2012)

I just banged a few nails into the shelf behind my lathe. Put the bushings into old pen kit bags, write the name of the kit on the bag and hang the bags on the nails. Uses no cost, recycled materials.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 16, 2012)

I found the perfect solution for organizing bushings.

The trash can

A good set of calipers is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## beck3906 (Feb 16, 2012)

For all you guys "trashing" your bushings....

Your method of using only calipers is great as long as you're not on the production road.  Calipers is a very slow process but will give you exacting tolerances.  Same can be said about TBC.

The problem is trying to keep up production when doing a lot of shows.  You just don't have the luxury of measuring a dozen times to get to the right size.

Now, the topic is organizing bushings for those that use bushings.  Please continue the topic and offer suggestions to those who use bushings.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 16, 2012)

beck3906 said:


> For all you guys "trashing" your bushings....
> 
> Your method of using only calipers is great as long as you're not on the production road.  Calipers is a very slow process but will give you exacting tolerances.  Same can be said about TBC.
> 
> ...



Point taken, but I believe not using or throwing away bushings is a viable method of organizing. It takes little to no space, and the OP said nothing of "production" work. Additionally  there are many that were not aware (myself included) that you don't need bushings until someone pointed it out. I'm just pointing out to newcomers that there are alternatives to amassing and maintaining a busing collection.

I did have a series of bushings but found the organization of them/hunting for them to be more time consuming than measuring. This is a tax that you will pay unless you're super organized. I prefer to focus on my accuracy, skills and final product rather than the organization of my shop or my bushing collection.  

Just my 2 cents on the subject, and how I choose to do things.


----------



## glen r (Feb 16, 2012)

Pill bottles with a steel washer glued to the bottom and placed on a magnetic strip.  I use a sharpie to label the bottles and do have a few that are similar but are also specifically labeled.


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 16, 2012)

I put all kits of the same type in a gallon Ziploc bag with what kit it is written on the label. I put the bushings for that kit in a pill bottle, labeled, in the bag. Have yet to lose anything.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 16, 2012)

There were a couple good ideas. The best one was the nail on a board with finishing nails. The other was the pill bottle/washer a magnetic strip. Mine is to thread them through lamp bead chain and then hang them on a nail.


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 17, 2012)

TerryDowning said:


> I did have a series of bushings but found the organization of them/hunting for them to be more time consuming than measuring. This is a tax that you will pay unless you're super organized.


I believe that you are wrong.  It took almost no time to organize my bushings as all I did was place a set of bushings in each little box, write teh kit name on the box with a sharpie, and then put the little boxes into the larger box.  Two or three mintutes was all it took to organize dozens of bushing sets.

When turning a pen, there is basically no time lost due to this organization method as the bushings can be quickly and easily retrieved and replaced.  Therefore, all of the time that I would take using calipers when turning each pen goes up against the few minutes that it took to set up my organizational system.  It seems that it would only take the turning of a couple of pens before the time spent using calipers overtakes the time spent organizing bushings.


TerryDowning said:


> I prefer to focus on my accuracy, skills and final product rather than the organization of my shop or my bushing collection.


While turning skills are certainly important, without shop organization, loads of time gets wasted that could be used making pens.

<Insert organization/shop safety discussion here.>


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 17, 2012)

Like many others. I tried a couple of different methods to organize my bushings.  When I switched over to using the bushings from JohnnyCNC (a great move by the way), I ended up switching to using a lazy susan spice rack.  I labeled the tops of the jars and keep one set in each jar.  It holds twenty sets of bushings, uses very little bench space, is very convenient to use and best of all only cost me $2.02 a Goodwill.  Just one more idea.

Jim Smith


----------



## RichB (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is what I use for storing my bushings. I bought this at a bait store, but I have seen them at craft stores. Size is 1 1/2" x 9" x 14". Being thin alows it to be put in a thin drawer. I labled the top with the Manuf. and Number. On the inside I put the size of each bushing. Somethimes I haven't got the right size so I either make one or find one close to the size I need.


----------



## Jim Smith (Feb 17, 2012)

RIch,

I started with something very similar to your setup and it worked great until I dumped it on my shop flooor and the bushings went everywhere  It was a real chore trying to match them back up to the right pens.  Just be careful.

Jim


----------



## RichB (Feb 17, 2012)

I know what you mean Jim.  I thought of that so I calipered each bushing and wrote the sizes under the top with how many bushings used for each pen.  I hope it never happens.  I wanted a thin case so I could put in my wood Gerstner tool cabinet.  Thanks RichB


----------



## Wood Butcher (Feb 17, 2012)

I use 33mm film canisters.  They are free from a photo shop, you can write the info on the cap and when a CA build up needs removing just pour acetone in the canister and leave for 15 to 20 minutes then wipe it off.
WB


----------



## dumpcentral (Feb 18, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> I put all kits of the same type in a gallon Ziploc bag with what kit it is written on the label. I put the bushings for that kit in a pill bottle, labeled, in the bag. Have yet to lose anything.


 
I also use the ziploc method and I house the bags in an old file cabinet. Works well for me.


----------

